# WeThePeople - Crysis 2010



## Hy2RoGeN (9. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir ein neues BMX kaufen, da mein altes einfach nur Schrott ist. Ich möchte mir jetzt das WeThePeople - Crysis kaufen.
Das Bike muss Anfänger Street tauglich sein. Bunnyhops sollte es aufjedenfall wegstecken. Ist das WeThePeople Crysis ein gutes Bike? 
Oder ratet ihr mir doch zu anderen Bikes.

Die Preisklasse sollte nicht über 450 Euro gehen...

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

MfG 
Hy2RoGeN


----------



## Philipipo (9. April 2010)

kannst mal ´nen Link schicken??

P.S. das Gewicht ist perfekt(meiner meinug nach)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (11. April 2010)

Wie viel Geld hast du zur Verfügung ?


----------



## Philipipo (11. April 2010)

vllt. das Eastern Trailldigger.......aber damit würdest du dein Budget nicht voll ausnutzen....


----------



## qam (11. April 2010)

Profis bei der Arbeit! rofl.


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (11. April 2010)

ich habe wie gesagt "450 Euro" zur Verfügung...


----------



## DJ_BMX (11. April 2010)

Spar 50 â¬ mehr und hole dir das WTP Trust.
Von dem hÃ¶rt man nur relativ gutes.

Bei Eastern Bikes wÃ¼rde ich dir abraten von denen hÃ¶rt man eig. nur schlechtes.

EDIT:
bei Bikestation kriegst du es fÃ¼r 500 â¬ wenn du Manu in icq addest und ihn fragst ob man was am Preis machen kann.


----------



## alliance-bmx (12. April 2010)

bei dem wethepeople trust wird es wahrscheinlich schwer ran zu kommen! das ist zumindest beim großhändler ausverkauft! mit dem crysis fahren hier sehr viele rum, und bisher gab es keine probleme! ich rate dir bei deiner entscheidung zu bleiben!


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (14. April 2010)

danke  ich habe das bike jetzt bestellt und wird morgen hier sein 
ich berichte euch dann noch wie das bike ist. 

Danke an alle  

MfG
Markus


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (14. April 2010)

SO das Crysis is nun in meinem besitz und ich muss echt sagen das bike ist bisher super. 
was mich allerdings stört sind die quietschenden bremsen, die heulen höllisch, ich trau mich gar nicht zu bremsen wenn leute in der nähe sind... könnt ihr mir vllt tipps geben wie ich das beheben kann? vllt jemand mit derselben erfahrung 

Danke


----------



## Biking Bim-Bam (1. Juli 2010)

hab mal gelesen, dass trialbremsbeläge besser sind
weiß nur nich mehr obs gegen quietschen war oder obs besser für die felge war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kepe95 (31. Juli 2010)

Das ist ganz normal...
Es liegt an den Bremsbelägen, die sind wahrscheinlich durchsichtig oder?
Wenn Du andere holst dann quietschts nicht mehr aber 
mit den clear(durchsichtigen) bremsbelägen ist die Bremsleistung deutlich höher.


----------

